# So I made a hay feeder and-update with pictures



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

Copied the idea from here on the forums to use a 5 gal pail, make a hole, and put a gasket around the hole to keep the goats from scratching their noses. Very happy how it turned out.

But then I fill it with hay and take it on down to the field, get there and realize I didn't bring anything to mount it with.. So I sit it down just inside the gate and go back up to the garage... I come back and my new hay feeder is being used as a toy and is heading down the hill..... :GAAH: :hair: 

I guess I just made them a goat kong toy! I gave up as that thing was giving them more fun then I could of imagined! I hope I can find it tomorrow!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: So I made a hay feeder and*

:laugh: Oh boy...all that work and they think their feeder is a new toy. :doh:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: So I made a hay feeder and*

Funny how they can be brats when it comes to improvising non toy items into toys!

If the bucket you used is round and still has the bail on it, place it in a corner of the fence or barn and tie it up with the bail to the top of the fence if you can or even hang it secured to the post, if inside using a heavy screw in hook will work too.
I am fortunate enough to have access to square buckets that are easily screwed to the walls with heavy wood screws and washers.


----------



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: So I made a hay feeder and*

Well I found my new feeder where they got it wedged in between a couple trees.

It is round and food grade, I put it against a post and tied it from the hook and then but a rope around it to keep it forward facing. The square ones would of been nice as I don't think they would of rolled as easy as that one did! Those crazy goats do the same thing with the wooden spool and get it turned over and roll it down... The bucket is at least a lot lighter 

Just got a tip that Burger King has pickle buckets for free so need to check out if they are square or not (and see if baking soda will get the pickle smell out).


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: So I made a hay feeder and*

Haha. Goats always never cease to love all things new and exciting. Even if that something is only taken out of the pen for a few days then put back in. I wish my goats would even let me make a feeder out of something so simple like a bucket. They tear it to pieces in only a few days. So I have to get those expensive horse feeders.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: So I made a hay feeder and*

Just a little note... I do have access to the 5 gallon pickle buckets(round) and the pickle smell does not come out easily...even with bleach or baking soda, it literally has to wear out.


----------



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: So I made a hay feeder and*



liz said:


> Just a little note... I do have access to the 5 gallon pickle buckets(round) and the pickle smell does not come out easily...even with bleach or baking soda, it literally has to wear out.


I figured as much.. I remember on another forum someone posting how to get that pickle smell out and apparently it worked farily well. I need to go in search and see if I can find the recipe.

EDIT: OK the two ways that were suggested and backed by reviews to work fairly decently are 1. Rubbing Alcohol. First wash the buck out with some dawn dish soap, then use rubbing alcohol to release the acid from the bucket, if your doing multiple buckets, poor it in the first one and fill up the bottom, then wipe down the sides with a washcloth, poor excess into next bucket and repeat.

Method 2. Hydrogen Peroxide, Pretty much same as above, releases the acid from the pores on the bucket.

Then I got to thinking I paid less then $4 for a bucket and lid.. Wondering if time and effort might be better served by just buying new?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: So I made a hay feeder and*

Would love to see photos of your feeder/toy.  
I would think that the pickle smell would be fine as long as it does not bother you and the goats should still eat.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: So I made a hay feeder and*

We use Dawn dishsoap where I work and even the chemicals used in the commercial dishwasher do nothing to remove the pickle odor, I've used the buckets for water and as a container to hold minerals for storage with no complaints from the goats but I think using them without the lids to hold in the odor would be better as they can air during use. Keeping the minerals with the lid on didn't deter the goats but they did smell like pickles.


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: So I made a hay feeder and*

Wal-Mart usually has icing buckets available in the bakery - used to be free but I think last time they charged $1 each. Sometimes they are square and sometimes they are round. They come with nice lids that seal tightly, as well.


----------



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: So I made a hay feeder and*



.:Linz:. said:


> Wal-Mart usually has icing buckets available in the bakery - used to be free but I think last time they charged $1 each. Sometimes they are square and sometimes they are round. They come with nice lids that seal tightly, as well.


I think I tried the local wally world and they said they sent theirs to the deli department for trapping grease on the rotisserie. Now that might of been my old one down where I lived before, as the new place has the exact replica of my old Wal-Mart (built about the same time with the new layout). I will ask again and plead early memory loss if they tell me I already asked them LOL!

Ever since the prepper movement buckets seem to be in big demand, and harder to find it seems.


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: So I made a hay feeder and*

I would absolutely LOVE to see a pic of what you guys are talking about! Sounds great!


----------



## Hobbyfarmer (Sep 7, 2011)

*Re: So I made a hay feeder and*

You can get free 3-5 gallon buckets from almost any bakery. I ask for a few whenever I've go grocery shopping. I've never had to pay (Walmart included). They just ask how many. There are other people asking too because sometimes someone's already taken them all.


----------



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: So I made a hay feeder and*








This is the hay feeder.

The hole for them to reach in.









I used a template to make a circle 4 inches around, then discovered I couldn't find my hole saw. So drilled some holes and used a wire cutter to go around the circle, then for the gasket I had one of those coil hoses that is suppose to be so great (NOT) so I chopped it up and cut it down the center to line the hole. With my goats and their always pulling on something I used some heavy duty duct tape to hold it in place. Working great so far even after it tumbled down the hill.

I think I found the original link in the goat management/basic diet forum with some other designs and gaskets ideas. Can't find it at the moment but someone's great idea!


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

That's so KEWL! Thanks!


----------



## Goat Mom (May 1, 2012)

I like that. I think I'll make one too. I need a feeder that will fit inside their shed. That would be perfect.


----------



## Red Mare (Aug 17, 2011)

Thank you for adding the pictures. I couldn't figure out what you were talking about from the description alone. 
I would love a whole slew of these things for my girls! Going to go buy some buckets!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice... :thumb:


----------



## Sharryn (Mar 27, 2013)

What about kitty-litter buckets? Most of them are square and come in different sizes. I have tons of buckets because I use them for everything.


----------

